# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Last van luchtwegen door kwark?

## jetske

Ruim een jaar geleden kreeg ik plots een infectie aan mijn luchtwegen. Eeen soort bronchites. Ik had daar nooit eerder last van gehad. De huisarts schreef een antibiotica kuur voor en al snel was ik ervan af. 

Nu doe ik veel aan krachttraining en houd dus een voedingsschema aan voor optimale resultaten. 'sAvonds voor het slapengaan eet ik een bak magere kwark. Ik merk dat ik daarna last van mijn luchtwegen krijg. Ik kan moeizaam ademhalen, of zo voelt het i.i.g. Ook piep ik tijdens het inademen en het voelt ofdat mijn luchtpijp smaller is. 
Ik heb het idee dat dit echt door die kwark komt omdat ik het niet heb wanneer ik geen kwark eet 'savonds. Het gaat alleen om 'savonds want wanneer ik 'sochtend of 'smiddags kwark eet heb ik geen last van mijn luchtwegen.

Dit effect had ik trouwens niet voordat ik die bronchitis had gehad. 

Heel vreemd vind ik dit. Kan iemand dit verklaren of zijn er mensen die dit ook hebben?

----------

